# Kuuma or Dickinson BBQ - any recommendations?



## ereiss (Nov 25, 2002)

We need to replace our grill (old Force 10). We really love grilling and use it almost every night on the boat. Can anyone share their experience with either of the two brands? How is their heat level in terms of uniformity? How well do the resist wind? How well do the rail brackets work?

Thank you for your help.

Ed Reiss
Being There
Freedom 38 #154
out of Jamestown, RI


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

Our resident grill expert will be along shortly to help you.

Paging CD. CD, you have a customer in Gear and Maintenance.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nope...sorry, I've got a Magma Newport on the stern rail and love it.  I'd highly recommend it...


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

I combed through as many of the grill threads as I could find here on Sailnet before buying mine. Magma's were the most mentioned brand, but I found some folks loved their Magma's and others hated them. The complaints were blowing out, uneven heat and inablity to regulate heat. Dickinson's were mentioned far less often, but all the comments were positive. Based on that, I chose a Dickinson Sea-B-Que to grace the stern of Palmetto Moon and we are very happy with it. It has never blown out and the heat seems fairly even, but you do have to pay attention as the range of heat adjustment is not as wide as your big grill at home.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

We ended up getting a magma since it will (probably) be easier to get parts for if it fails (since so many people carry them).


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Some (maybe all?) West Marine branded grills are Kuuma. I found a dented one for a great price, couldn't pass it up.
The ignition did quit after about 2 months, so I use a lighter. I think it fouled from grease. It is slightly hotter on one end than the other, not excessively. We've had great meals from it. If pricing is close, go for the Magma. if price is significantly lower, the Kuuma will do fine.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I am with Saildog.....Magma Newport on our stern rail. We use it all the time and rarely use the stove or oven. Grilling is the way to go


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Once again, supporting Sailingdog....gotta vote for the Magma Newport.


Oh, and I just learned a trick to avoid the grill blowing...prop a spatula or something to keep the grill lid about an inch or so open.....the flame will thank you!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I close off some of the ports with aluminium


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One tip.. Mount the grill so that it is angled slightly outboard... so the hotdogs will tend to roll to the back of the grill rather than off the grill when the boat rocks.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

BURN them DOGS!!!!!!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I have a old round Magma charcoal grill. I am a BBQ purest. No propane here. I don't do Kingford charcoal, lump charcoal only and a few soaked apple,cherry or hickory wood chips. I have had other boats dingy over because they smelled the BBQ across the anchorage. 

I would to love have all of you aboard to show you how BBQ is done right!


----------



## ADMTROX (Apr 5, 2008)

bubb2 said:


> I have a old round Magma charcoal grill. I am a BBQ purest. No propane here. I don't do Kingford charcoal, lump charcoal only and a few soaked apple,cherry or hickory wood chips. I have had other boats dingy over because they smelled the BBQ across the anchorage.
> 
> I would to love have all of you aboard to show you how BBQ is done right!


OK! When?


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

ADMTROX said:


> OK! When?


Any time you are in New York!


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

As the proud owner of 3 Weber charcoal grills shoreside as well as an 8' charcoal grill for catering jobs, I would love to have charcoal on the boat, I try to be a little practical. I have a Kuuma Stow and Go on the rail. WM had them on sale recently for CDN$99. Love it. 

And by the way I grill for a living as a cook and restaurant owner.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

So, Patrick you don't think I am practical? You would get along just fine with my wife and she would agree with you!:laugher


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not saying you aren't practical, just that charcoal on the boat isn't! 

I have a hard time keeping it dry at home. I use a rubber (not plastic) garbage can with a lid that snaps on tight AND has 2 folding bails that hold the lid in place. It's the humidity that kills it. Damp charcoal just doens't burn or taste the same.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Bubb - a couple of reasons why we didn't go charcoal... first, when we're in a marina, most of them will only allow gas grills since you can shut them off. Second, carting around the charcoal among all of your other possessions takes a lot of room. Lastly, cleaning them up can get pretty messy. The taste of the food is soooo much better though.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'd still like to hear about experiences with the Dickinson Sea-B-Q. My kettle is also dying and I'm between getting the Sea-B-Q or the Magma Catalina.

PS for those of you who love real wood flavor try this. Take an empty Coffee can, fill it with you favorite wood chips. (Tag alder for me - when I can get it) sprinkle it while in storage with just a little fresh water - just to keep the moisture around 16-20% (NOT DAMP OR WET) When you fire up you gas grill take and fill a small tin (catfood or sardines) with some of the wood chips from your coffee can and put the tin down in with the ceramic rocks. Instant smoke. If it flames then you need to add just a bit more water to your coffee can. Easy clean up as well.

Bon-Appetite!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

The Catalina is a great grill. THe kettle gets too hot in the middle which almost makes half the grill un-useable. We bought the kit to take our kettle to shore (basically legs) which is a great feature for it. Other than that it is not a great instrument for cooking ( but better than the Force 10 which always blew out on us).

Regarding the wood, try using some mesquite or Hickory for about 10 minutes. You can soak it for about 30 mins in water. After the first 10 mins, you can switch to a differnt wood like pecan or nothing. Hickory has a great flavor but you have to be careful with it as it is easy to oversmoke. THis is a great recipe for most fish dishes, especially the heartier fishes.

- CD


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

This isn't about any brand in particular but as someone who just added a BBQ after 3 years of going without all I can say is BEST CHOICE EVER 

I usually always raft up to my buddies who have power boats and a grill so everytime I passed by and saw the $150 price tag in stores I always said ahhhh...ill wait a little longer until finally I found one at Boaters World going out of business sale for $89 marked down from $150. I couldn't pass that up so I bought it and mounted it this past Memorial Day. Again best $89 I ever spent! Grilling never tasted so good as to do it out on the water!


----------



## Northeaster (Jan 13, 2007)

I have the Kuuma sto and go as well. Works fine, and can take it off the boat as well, as it has legs folded under it. Re: quality, maybe thye are all like this, but it discoloured quickly (have not tried to clean / buff it back though) and the metal nameplate fell off after using it a few times, from the heat! You would think it would be engineered to withstand some heat, being a BBQ an all!!

Get one wwith the little lock down clamps on the cover. When we are late getting to our destination, I will throw the potaotoes on, and let them grill for the last 1/2 hour or so of sailing. Even on a nice heel, they may just roll around a bit in there.. evens out the cooking.


----------

